# Homeless people on 3mb



## salt_water_guy

Why the hell do the people think they can live on a bridge thats made for fishing it getting old!! they steal the tp paper out of the out house's and allways want to get hooks,floats,leader, Why should they be allowed out there??? Ya cant even fish in peace anymore I say lets take matters in or own hands :gun_bandana::gunsmilie:


----------



## fisheye48

if they paid their way on the bridge then its just something you have to deal with...it is a public place...no differant than walmart, tom thumb, or home depot


----------



## salt_water_guy

no they dont pay..not many people do they just drive on...i see it everyday i'm out there about 4 to5 times a week


----------



## fisheye48

then call the county and report it...keep calling everytime you see it...those people are thieves!


----------



## salt_water_guy

yeah i know but as long as my butt is covered i'm good i'm hopeing later on the people will get fined or something the 75 bucks for a year is the only way togo if ya fish alot


----------



## captainblack

only had an issue once, guy kept hangin around getting in the way and asking for hooks and sinkers and stuff and i finally just said look buddy im trying to fish, wonder down the bridge a ways or im gonna hook your ass and see how you work as bait, he apologized and left, never was bothered other than that, i have more problems with drunk dudes who cant cast for shit crossing my lines, theyll get one or two polite warnings then i start cutting lines


----------



## salt_water_guy

Hellyeah captanblack i got finger nail clipers i use for that lol...yeah i just love how they cast sideway's and it goes 30ft away from em..


----------



## biggamefishr

The homeless problem is being taken care of. Unfortunately the way the rules were written allows people who aren't fishing to be out there at no cost, the rules also didn't address people living on the bridge...but that's being worked out. As for folks not paying, it's an honor system. I go out there on a daily basis and check passes, clean up, and talk to folks. If they didn't pay or don't have a pass they usually pay me at that time or decide to leave. At this time the county doesn't want to pay for someone to monitor the traffic 24hrs a day, so unfortunately if people come and go at the times I'm not there they get away with it. Surprisingly there are a lot of honorable people out there that do pay. But be assured the homeless problem is in the process of being taken care of.


----------



## Ripper

me and the wife are there every weekend,and we've had a few run ins with the homeless folks,never gave em any tackle and never will,but this is a problem that needs to be fixed, it would also be nice if people were courteous enough to not string there poles,chairs out 50-60 ft behind their vehicle taking up parking spots.


----------



## Tuna Man

Feel fortunate you don't have to live like that. There are people out there that are just like you and me but had a real bad turn of events thrust upon them. We need to help these folks instead of wasting our money on a country that will never be anything above a third nation (is there such a thing as a forth world nation). You wouldn't believe how many billions this nation has spent down there in Haiti in the past 50 years, yet they still shit in the streets.

Take the last 1/3 of a roll of TP and have it in every vehicle...you NEVER know where the moment might strike.


----------



## salt_water_guy

Looks like the rules need to be changed I think if ya not fishing you should not be out there in ya car walk on would be ok but if 30 people went out just to sit in there car it would fill up the hole bridge...county sure is cheep lol they shold give the homeless people a job 5 bucks a hr lol


----------



## swhiting

Tuna Man said:


> ... We need to help these folks instead of wasting our money on a country that will never be anything above a third nation ..... You wouldn't believe how many billions this nation has spent down there in Haiti in the past 50 years, yet they still shit in the streets.....



So, sending money to Haiti didn't help, but keeping it here and spending it on the same type of people will????? NOT! I agree with you that the way it's spent abroad is wasteful, but thinking if we spent it here in the same manner would produce different outcomes is totally wrong.

This is a choice people make. There are organizations that offer help, with conditions. Food is given without conditions, but financial support requires commitment from the homeless. There's the problem. You can't make people do right. You can punish them for not doing right. Giving them anything, when help is available from trained people, is enabling this behavior. Don't give them anything. Support the organizations that provide meaningful help! rant over....


----------



## FrankwT

Just remember, give a man a fish and he eats for a day, give him an old rod and reel and teach him a couple of things and he learns to feed himself. Some of these guys are Vets, some are mentally challenged and some due to bad luck or sickness have to be there. Sometimes a little patience goes a long way to help someone not as fortunate as yourself....Sorry will get off my soapbox now...


----------



## barebones1

are we talking homeless or are we talking drunk bums who won`t keep booze off their breath for 8 hours, to work. I keep a sign that say`s no bums with a circle and slash over a bum on all 4`s puking. Works real good, they usually see the sign and leave me alone. I started doing this after my wife commented about the trash blowing around and having to watch bums defacate and urinate every time she went to the bank.
tryed to post the sign can`t seem to make it work


----------



## karma

we should round up the homeless people and put them on schedule to collect money for the bridge!! :thumbup: j/k of course


----------



## kenszo

*Realization of whats happened in our nation*

As i travel the 48 i see the impact of our present recession. If we could turn back the hands of time, sensible leaders would have built a homeless shelter as opposed to a fishing pier. However,


----------



## salt_water_guy

lol...karma thats a good one if there vets so what they get checks from the army and ssi they choose to be there i know vets and they got nice houses and cars its cuz they left the coke and dope alone and grew up its not the 60's no more i dont feal sorry for homeless people cuz they are lazy and want people to give em money i know cuz one of them told me he makes more money standing at a redlight holding a sign he said he makes any where from 50 to 100 bucks a day...HA hell i might do it lol


----------



## FrankwT

Salt, if you have worked with homeless Vets you may know most get no checks, many are traumatized by their injuries or mental problems about the war, its not all their choice to be homeless, it is not their choice to be in the situation they are. Maybe you call me a sucker but I feel a bit of empathy for these folks as who am I to judge and I don't know their particular story. I know it is easier to not feel anything for these people, out of sight out of mind, I just choose to help where I can and pray for a different outcome to their lives. Only by the Grace of God am I in a better situation.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Do not call professional panhandlers that have choosen that lifestyle "homeless". They do not want your help or anyone else's help in being part of what we call a mainstream society.

Their home is where they choose, therefore they are not "homeless".

It is an insult to the truely homeless to call those pro-panhandlers homeless.

Give to the organizations that actually try to help the homeless get back into society.

Not to the organizations that merely enable and assist the pro-panhandler lifestyle.


----------



## Framerguy

I can relate a small story about one "homeless" guy that is a regular at the red light at Rte. 98 and Perry Ave. in Fort Walton. He has been panhandling there for 2 years or more that I can recall and he does quite well from the looks of things "behind the scenes". 

I was standing in the parking lot of the Brooks Bridge BBQ late one afternoon after having a late lunch and, as I was talking with a buddy there, this guy who I have seen many times at this intersection came over the cross walk and walked down to the public parking area on the corner of Brooks and Perry in front of the Big City cafe building. My buddy and I kept this guy in sight as he walked up to a white SUV, my friend thought it was an Excursion or Yukon, and climbed in and drove away!! 

This guy is always in ratty looking torn camos or jeans and is always holding a sign with a different "plead" on it and it always has a "God bless" at the bottom for effect. I have worked with Viet Nam veterans as it appears FrankwT has done and I have seen what war related flashbacks, combat related nightmares and the futile escape attempts of drugs and alcohol will do to a person. It is something that our government would rather not deal with publicly and it seems to be common, in one form or another, in each conflict we get ourselves into. 

It is quite different than panhandling.

If you don't buy the relationship of war to emotional problems and substance abuse, stop in the Waterfront Mission on Hollywood in FWB and talk to a couple of those guys who are in there trying to get themselves clean and back into society again. Granted, there are the phonies out there who are trying to turn a buck as a vet when it suits their cause, but that is no reason to place all of those individuals in one generic group.


----------



## FrankwT

Yep, Framerguy, you are right on. You never know unless you maybe take the time and talk a bit, lots of scammers out there along with some lost souls...can't categorize them all the same.


----------



## salt_water_guy

yeah some do get checks they drink it all up with in a few weeks! I guess if it was up to some people they let the sorry a$$ people run the world like a bum..lol..they must of voted for obama..lmao


----------



## salt_water_guy

all i'm saying is stay the hell off the bridge unless ya got a rod in ya hand....if ya fishing its all good but no homeless or vets i give to shit's who they are fish or leave....who can come to a agreement with that?


----------



## barebones1

salt_water_guy said:


> all i'm saying is stay the hell off the bridge unless ya got a rod in ya hand....if ya fishing its all good but no homeless or vets i give to shit's who they are fish or leave....who can come to a agreement with that?


.
Yes, no bums, please do not congregate, urinate, defecate, fornicate, populate, litter, puke, pass out, sleep, and or nap on or under our fishing bridge. Also please include any and all personal property and Pensacola land marks and businesses that may be adversely affected by these activities. Please not in front of the vacationers who come to Pensacola with MONEY we really need them to come back, Oh and please stop surrounding your selves with piles of trash that blow all over our city, finally Please stop falling (drunk) in front of cars at the 110 / Brent exit (you know who you are). I really do not want my wife and children seeing or actually being the unlucky people having to live with the memory of running you over.

Thank you god bless


----------



## salt_water_guy

I could not of said it any better bearbones...yeah it does look bad for vacationers cuz they got togo over 3mb to the beaches..it funny you say that cuz the 1st time i went to new orleans i seem the same thing and till this day i rember it due to how nasty that part of town was


----------



## FrankwT

Shame is some can spell and talk better than we do here..glad to see all the tolerant folks having empathy on those less fortunate without knowing why...


----------



## D.A.

salt_water_guy said:


> lol...karma thats a good one if there vets so what they get checks from the army and ssi they choose to be there i know vets and they got nice houses and cars its cuz they left the coke and dope alone and grew up its not the 60's no more i dont feal sorry for homeless people cuz they are lazy and want people to give em money i know cuz one of them told me he makes more money standing at a redlight holding a sign he said he makes any where from 50 to 100 bucks a day...HA hell i might do it lol


WOW! That's all I can say. 
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## FrankwT

Most of these vets get NO check and no money, I have no clue as to where people get their false so called facts. There is a huge difference between professional panhandlers and a sick hopeless homeless person. Please become educated about our veterans who served you and this great Country and do not confuse them with the frauds...the numbers would scare even the skeptical.


----------



## whome

Frank, I don't know how many homeless people you have panhandling in Destin, but in Pensacola there are 2 at every intersection. I deal with these bums on a daily basis and a lot of them are vets. These vets I deal with are alcoholics, drug addicts and convicted felons. I appreciate the fact that they may have served a couple years in a war 40 years ago, but that doesn't make up for the fact of who they are today.

They are a drain on society and do nothing for our county except cause problems. I have spent time and have spoken with hundreds of homeless people at the intersections begging for money over the last 10 years. 99% of them are the same story. Drug addicts, alcoholics and convicted felons. Of course I wont deny that there is that 1 guy out of 100 who is really down on his luck and had things he could not help happen in his life, but he is 1 out of 100.

By the way, these homeless have a ton of options to get their lives back on track. In order to do that though, they would have to stop the drugs and drinking and work 40 hours a week and they will tell you that they will not do that.

This is from someone who see's and talks to them everyday. Apparently you have different homeless people in Destin than we do in Pensacola.


----------



## FrankwT

Water Hazard, I am not sure how to respond to you . I am sure you and everyone else knows my feelings on this, I cannot dispute incorrect info and plain misinformed people who have posted here without a clue as to injuries suffered in war for YOU. I will say the treatment for us coming back from Vietnam was seriously lacking from what our troops get today, for that I am thankful.

I will back out of this discussion for the good of the forum, after all this is supposed to be a friendly hunting and fishing site. No more replies from me no matter the baiting...get it, GONE FISHING!


----------



## devildog83

Water Hazard said:


> . I appreciate the fact that they may have served a couple years in a war 40 years ago, but that doesn't make up for the fact of who they are today.


It has everything to do with who they are today. Don't doubt that for a second!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Water Hazard said:


> By the way, these homeless have a ton of options to get their lives back on track. In order to do that though, they would have to stop the drugs and drinking and work 40 hours a week and they will tell you that they will not do that.
> .


They would not even have to work 40 hours a week.
Most simply refuse to be anything other than be a Panhandler.
Offer 100 of them food instead of money and 95 will curse you out for not giving them money.
They do not want help to change, they do not want food or clothing.
They only want money or something that can be used to obtain booze, drugs and cigs.
You cant force them to change.


----------



## Ripper

not sure how the vets got drug into this but of the several "homeless" people i've talked to on 3mb,none of them have ever served any time that i'm aware of,and none of them are old enough to have served during veitnam


----------



## Papa Z

I thank i know who U are talking about!! And He Has A Life time PASS!! And he stay's at the end of the bridge!


----------



## salt_water_guy

how do you get a life time pass...i got a year pass


----------



## biggamefishr

Only year passes are available to my knowledge


----------



## HisName

Wow , I will be glad when they tear the damn thing down.
I grew up homeless and there wasn't a damn thing I could do about it , It could even happen to some of you someday .
these people are still Americans and I assure you their life sucks while your recreation might be a little inconvenienced before returning to your secure life.

My Sons best friend just hung himself this week , he was active duty Army.


----------



## barebones1

so.... do you walk the walk and moved a few into your back yard? Or too busy telling others how they should think and feel....... just talking the talk? Lead by example; start a hobo camp in YOUR yard


----------



## salt_water_guy

I have talked to all of them now, they all have the same story they had wife and kids and there wife left them all cuz they rather drink there self silly...and also 75 dollor bridge pass for a year is the cheep rent..lol...need to change rules to no camping on the bridge i have seen people out there for 4 days...thats a die hard white trout killer lol:notworthy:


----------



## pole squeezer

I cringe when i read, or hear the words (the homeless problem will be taken care of) I wish it meant we've found housing for them, but that's just wishful thinking. If the problem is being taken care of in the way i think it is, then things won't bode well if you're homeless, and are trying to catch a fish to eat. One solution, go to walmart, buy a $3.00 box of assorted hooks, find some old nuts and bolts to use as sinkers, and pass them out on the bridge, to those in need. Some of us on this forum may be 1 paycheck, or missed mortgage, or rent payment away from living on, or under a bridge somewhere. I take my own toilet paper with me in case i run into one of those missing toilet paper issues. Mines softer than theirs anyway.


----------



## whome

barebones1 said:


> so.... do you walk the walk and moved a few into your back yard? Or too busy telling others how they should think and feel....... just talking the talk? Lead by example; start a hobo camp in YOUR yard


 :thumbup:


----------



## Per-Diem

I understand their misfortunes, but the way I see it is, if they can walk around all day, stand at intersections and bother people for money and such...then they can work!!! There's a guy thats stands on Fairfield with a sign that says he's a painter and needs work....when you offer him a job he makes every excuse in the book to not work, most are capable and dont want too. This is the lifestyle they choose to live..Maybe I'm wrong??? But I see it everywhere I go.


----------



## bigrick

had one of those bastards try to steal my cast net out of my truck this morning under the brooks bridge in fort walton, im lucky I saw him or he would've been gone.


----------



## bigrick

Does it really make a difference if they are war vets or not? That's pretty stupid.


----------



## salt_water_guy

NEVER LEAVE ANYTHING IN THE BACK OF YA TRUCK! :no:EVEN IF YA JUST WALK IN FOR 10MINS..I HAD RODS TOOK AND A DROP NET TOOK.


----------



## smooth seas

fisheye48 said:


> then call the county and report it...keep calling everytime you see it...those people are thieves!


I'm sure if your keep on reporting it to the judge he'll do something about it.

2100 sea chaser


----------



## smooth seas

bigrick said:


> had one of those bastards try to steal my cast net out of my truck this morning under the brooks bridge in fort walton, im lucky I saw him or he would've been gone.


 If you report it to law enforcement several times and they don't do anything about it then i would think you have the right to stop it just like those boys on Swamp people comes on history channel. They had some poachers get there hooks and gators.

2100 sea chaser


----------



## HisName

barebones1 said:


> so.... do you walk the walk and moved a few into your back yard? Or too busy telling others how they should think and feel....... just talking the talk? Lead by example; start a hobo camp in YOUR yard


No , I only contribute to the Utility Bills at Pensacola's Vet House and delivery meals on wheels. know many of the homeless like Ely , the old man who always walked Navy Blvd but haven't seen him for some time.
My wife was president of the legion of Mary for 4 states and is still in the legion.
they go door to door and take care of shut ins and many challenged people of all faiths or none at all. Term limits is the only reason she is not in charge now. its a 2 term deal.
I have lived in Hobo camps and can tell you that painting all of them with the same brush is wrong. I understand the frustration of having someone try to steal something and that should be dealt with immediately and with that individual person.
It will soon get cold and many of these people will be in pain. some froze to death right here in Pensacola last year. their lives are a living hell.
many do choose it that way , however many are just caught in a situation they can not get out of.
as a child , I could not work because I had no work permit /no parent to sign one. I got a very dangerous under the table job working the night shift at the Kayo Station on Cervantes , now a car wash. no one would take that job but me 
I was robbed and beaten often , I did have a very nice man who was the manager of Jitney Jungle , corner of Fairfield and Mobile Hwy let me bag groceries for tips. a lady once gave me $5 because i worked in the pouring rain while other bag boys would hide in the back. that was food for days
I really do understand the frustration of having these people ask you for something , but how many of you pour out or throw away Bait when you get home ? what does a hook really cost you ? they have no car and can not drive to walmart.
sorry if I came across so hard but these people will experience pain like many of you never will. they are merely surviving now and will die without growing old , there is no place for them. every where they go , people want them to go somewhere else.

BTW the ones at the intersections are almost always con artist.
it they are there more than a week you can be sure of it.

God Bless you All


----------



## barebones1

HisName said:


> No , I only contribute to the Utility Bills at Pensacola's Vet House and delivery meals on wheels. know many of the homeless like Ely , the old man who always walked Navy Blvd but haven't seen him for some time.
> My wife was president of the legion of Mary for 4 states and is still in the legion.
> they go door to door and take care of shut ins and many challenged people of all faiths or none at all. Term limits is the only reason she is not in charge now. its a 2 term deal.
> I have lived in Hobo camps and can tell you that painting all of them with the same brush is wrong. I understand the frustration of having someone try to steal something and that should be dealt with immediately and with that individual person.
> It will soon get cold and many of these people will be in pain. some froze to death right here in Pensacola last year. their lives are a living hell.
> many do choose it that way , however many are just caught in a situation they can not get out of.
> as a child , I could not work because I had no work permit /no parent to sign one. I got a very dangerous under the table job working the night shift at the Kayo Station on Cervantes , now a car wash. no one would take that job but me
> I was robbed and beaten often , I did have a very nice man who was the manager of Jitney Jungle , corner of Fairfield and Mobile Hwy let me bag groceries for tips. a lady once gave me $5 because i worked in the pouring rain while other bag boys would hide in the back. that was food for days
> I really do understand the frustration of having these people ask you for something , but how many of you pour out or throw away Bait when you get home ? what does a hook really cost you ? they have no car and can not drive to walmart.
> sorry if I came across so hard but these people will experience pain like many of you never will. they are merely surviving now and will die without growing old , there is no place for them. every where they go , people want them to go somewhere else.
> 
> BTW the ones at the intersections are almost always con artist.
> it they are there more than a week you can be sure of it.
> 
> God Bless you All


I too come across hard line.Please except my apology and allow me to clarify, I speak entirely of the 2 dozen or so "Drunk Bums" that make brent and I10 exit, the park at 3 mile bridge and the south east end of the brent home depot parking lot the "Bumming Grounds" some come buy car, They spend the day getting falling down drunk in a circle of trash they have thrown, taking turns begging for beer money! I remember ch 3 interviewing one of them a a few years back, referring to the Passing of a law to outlaw panhandling. The question was: " what will you do if the outlaw panhandling?" answer " I guess I`ll get a job"............I do not speak of the homeless..........I speak of the drunks unwilling to sober up to work! They don`t want hooks.......just money for booze! Now that the weather has turned you see lots of new faces, comming down from the north to the winter bumming grounds.


----------



## jim t

A man handed me a half dozen pompano jigs today. I was MORE than grateful. He knew I could afford to buy them, instead they were a gift during a conversation talking about mutual friends and neighbors.

Imagine how much a homeless man would appreciate it if he was given a half dozen hooks when he asked for one. Think how he'd feel if you said, "When those run out ask for a few more if you still need them... Good Luck!"

I'm pretty sure he's not gonna sell a hook for beer money.

"Give a man a fish..." you know the rest...

Jim


----------



## SHunter

I have to agree with JimT and some others to give them some extra tackle. If you get fooled by someone, it is still better than not helping someone who needs the help. Not all vets are eligible for benefits and those mentally handicapped don't have the wherewithal to go through the tedious process.


----------



## HisName

barebones1 said:


> I too come across hard line.Please except my apology and allow me to clarify, I speak entirely of the 2 dozen or so "Drunk Bums" that make brent and I10 exit, the park at 3 mile bridge and the south east end of the brent home depot parking lot the "Bumming Grounds" some come buy car, They spend the day getting falling down drunk in a circle of trash they have thrown, taking turns begging for beer money! I remember ch 3 interviewing one of them a a few years back, referring to the Passing of a law to outlaw panhandling. The question was: " what will you do if the outlaw panhandling?" answer " I guess I`ll get a job"............I do not speak of the homeless..........I speak of the drunks unwilling to sober up to work! They don`t want hooks.......just money for booze! Now that the weather has turned you see lots of new faces, comming down from the north to the winter bumming grounds.


Thanks for such a great reply. i am a person who over reacts to situations and it has gotten me in trouble many times. your a good man to post your reply and I thank you for that.
I went from Rags to riches at least in my mind , yet i never forget my roots and always give. I also apologise for coming on to strong. many of these people are cons. I myself would rather be taken in by a con than to unleash Anger or rejection to someone who's life was already at the point of being unlivable.
This is my sons best friend who took his own life last week. I will never understand why , but I wish there would have been something I could have done. http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/pensacolanewsjournal/obituary.aspx?n=joseph-kozlovski&pid=146296849
The young man Hung himself. Wow he was as kind as they come.
My message is that we all should put ourselves in the other persons shoes before we condemn them. 
Thanks to all who listened.
this is a Hobo camp. The rich guy has the trailer , the tarp with the tin roof is another home.
I am welcomed and at home here.
Notice the fishing rod on the trailer . he fishes the 3 mile bridge

I still enjoy Hobo Stew , visit , bring food , have a beer , listen to them , and try to help. I will never forget where I came from.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

*re homeless people*

I took a picture of this homeless man on bridge, oops that ne, people offer to buy me food, i make 50,000 sitting in boat or like now when its bad weather too much time on forum


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

*i do agree about help me out, buy me a beer at brent lane,*

on davis other day van came dropped off 6 people, when i lived on indian baou, man drove big car up everyday took out suiitcase went to work 1 at time works out to more money than some people make. I went from boss to this ugly guy cause razor blades cost 15.00 and i got tired of cutting my face off everyday. Ill do anything to help most of you guys. My best friend i met, his daughter asked him? do u think it is safe to go off with that guy, ha ha now they bring me supper,


----------



## HisName

20simmons sea skiff said:


> I took a picture of this homeless man on bridge, oops that ne, people offer to buy me food, i make 50,000 sitting in boat or like now when its bad weather too much time on forum
> View attachment 13158


 

LOL , you must own a Harley !

I look terrible when I wake up and one morning went to Hardies to pick up some biscuits for my wife and I without even combing my hair.
I stopped to talk to a friend I knew and was standing near the door holding my coffee cup when a lady dropped some change in it :thumbup:


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

*re harley*

yea, i have a harley, but im to crippled up to ride it, should sell it, but i have 30,000 in itand might get 12. I had a date a few years back, girl told me , my son said how do you know hes not a ax murder? so went i went to meet him i took a ax out from under seat axked him. how do u like my new ax??? that was fun. got a 49 olds in garage, cant get in


----------



## Splittine

jim t said:


> A man handed me a half dozen pompano jigs today. I was MORE than grateful. He knew I could afford to buy them
> 
> Jim


Sounds like Garbo, he gives away more pomp jigs than anyone I know.


----------



## Worn Out

*is that a "Le Cruiset" pot...*

...on that hobo fire???


----------

